#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Строительство Гомпы "Тубтен Линг" под Москвой

## Сергей Романенко

Строительство храма и ритритного центра для медитации, который соответствует всем канонам тибетского буддизма и является частью живой буддийской линии Чоклинг Терсар. Если Вы сможете принять участие в проекте финансами, стройматериалами, квалифицированным трудом или логистикой, то Вашими силами храм и ритритный центр станет ближе, а Вы накопите огромную заслугу. Даже если Вы сможете помочь молитвами, это тоже будет неоценимо. Будда говорил, что среди относительных мирских дел строительство ступы и храма для сангхи приносят наивысшую заслугу. Именно такая заслуга впоследствии создаёт самые благоприятные обстоятельства для продвижения по духовному пути и достижению просветления.
Информация о проекте здесь http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355

----------

Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (06.02.2011), Kozlov Kirill (08.02.2011), PampKin Head (17.02.2011), punk (08.02.2011), YanaYa (08.02.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (06.02.2011), Дордже (06.02.2011), Дэчен Намджрол (17.02.2011), Евгений Б. (20.05.2011), Же Ка (08.02.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.02.2011), Светлана Тарасевич (06.02.2011), Эники Беники (06.02.2011)

----------


## Azzey

Очень жду я того момента, когда в Москве появится буддийский храм.
Желаю организаторам и строителям успехов в их благом деле!

ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ

----------

Джигме (16.06.2011), Же Ка (08.02.2011)

----------


## Же Ка

> Очень жду я того момента, когда в Москве появится буддийский храм.
> Желаю организаторам и строителям успехов в их благом деле!
> 
> ОМ МАНИ ПЕМЕ ХУМ


Спасиб! Уточню только - в данном случае - речь идёт пока что о Подмосковье, а именно район г. Волоколамска рядом с Рузским водохранилищем. Место для этого весьма подходящее (смотрите сами - http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=311)

----------


## Же Ка

Друзья, буддийскому центру "Ранджунг Еше" для строительства Храма Гомпы "Тубтен Линг" в Подмосковье на текущем этапе проектирования срочно нужен квалифицированный инженер-строитель, имеющий опыт экспертной оценки, расчета и строительства конструкций свыше 2000 кв.метров для проведения и проверки расчетов и чертежей по данному проекту. Если вы можете чем помочь по этому вопросу, свяжитесь, пожалуйста, с организаторами центра -  http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=17

----------


## Шагдар

> финансами, стройматериалами, квалифицированным трудом или логистикой


Такая сейчас ситуация, что денег нет, машины тоже. Строителем не являюсь. Одно достоинство: не пью, старателен. 
Нужны ли неквалифицированные работы по субботам?

----------

Дордже (24.02.2011)

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Огромное спасибо за предложенную помощь, думаю она понадобится
Все ваши вопросы и предложения по строительству просим отправлять на наши контакты в Москве (см. страницу  http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=17 )

----------


## Же Ка

http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=355

_Дорогие друзья по Дхарме!

Ритритный центр Тубтен Линг, что в переводе означает Обитель Доктрины Всемогущего, строится с целью предоставить возможность буддийским практикующим проводить как индивидуальные, так и групповые занятия по медитации, семинары по классической философии и стать оплотом Учения в средней полосе России. Особенностью нашего храма и ритритного центра будет то, что он является неотъемлемой частью тибетской линии Чоклинг Терсар, и благодаря этой связи в нём будут ежегодно проходить семинары и ритриты по медитации Дзогчен и Махамудры, а также общей Ваджраяны под руководством квалифицированных учителей, Лам.
В наших планах организовать многогранную обучающую программу, которая позволит русскому практикующему получить полноценное буддийское образование, не выезжая за пределы Московской области. Для этого будет взят шаблон учебной программы родственного нам буддийского института Рангджунг Еше Шедра, располагающегося в Непале и возглавляемого Чокьи Нимой Ринпоче.

Серьезные буддийские практикующие, прошедшие предварительные практики, получат возможность выполнять длительные ритриты, вплоть до традиционного трёхлетнего ритрита в пределах нашего центра, и им будет благоприятствовать тот факт, что они будут находиться под присмотром приезжающих Лам и Ринпоче.

Все увлекающиеся медитацией могут собираться не ежемесячные и еженедельные семинары и тренинги, которые будут проводиться членами Сангхи, а также просто получат возможность помедитировать в стенах храма в присутствии символов просветленного Тела, Речи и Ума_

@ Лама Сонам Дордже

----------

YanaYa (15.03.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (14.03.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья!
С *1 мая* стартуют подготовительно-строительные работы на Земле Рангджунг Еше в Подмосковье.
Мы приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в озеленительных и строительных работах на майские праздники, начиная с 1 мая. И, конечно, будет проводиться *подношение санга и другие коллективные практики*.
Также нам требуются *столяры, плотники﻿ и подсобные рабочие*﻿ на волонтерских началах, для участия в строительстве летней Гомпы-беседки, в которой будет проходить этим летом семинар с Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Все изъявившие желание принять участие в строительстве будут работать вместе и под руководством бригады опытных строителей.
Для посадки деревьев и кустарников, а так же формировании "зеленого пространства" Ретритного Центра требуется опытный *ландшафтный дизайнер*.

Если вы хотите участвовать в работах или помочь финансово, вы можете связаться с нами по емэйл: rangjungyeshe@yandex.ru, rangjungyeshe@rangjungyeshe.ru
или по телефонам:  +7(915)487-7637, +7(903)615-3227 (Ольга),

Спасибо!
Рангджунг Еше Россия-Украина

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.04.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

*Дорогие друзья!*
С благославения и по просьбе Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче началось *строительство  Гомпы-беседки*  в которой будет проводиться летний семинар на территории ритритного центра Рангджунг Еше под Волоколамском. 

На выходные (*7 - 9 мая*) нужны *волонтёры - крепкие мужчины  для строительных работ* по её возведению! Из-за погодных условий слегка размыло дорогу, что затруднило доставку к месту строительства стройматериалов. Нужна помощь, особенно в воскресенье. Утром и вечером возможны коллективные практики, подношение санга, Будды Шакьямуни и другие. Размещение в доме или палатках, по выбору. Возьмите пенку, спальник, рабочую одежду, перчатки.


Если вы можете поучаствовать, а также *помочь с транспортом*, чтобы довезти помощников к месту строительства, пожалуйста звоните Ольге (+7-903-615-32-27) или пишите rangjungyeshe@yandex.ru и звоните +7(915)487-7637

Как добраться ->

----------

Артем Тараненко (06.05.2011), Дордже (06.05.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

*8-9 мая* очень нужны помощники для строительства летней Гомпы-беседки в которой с 24 по 28 июня 2011 будет проводиться семинар Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.

Если вы можете поучаствовать, а также *помочь с транспортом*, чтобы довезти помощников к месту строительства, пожалуйста звоните Ольге (+7-903-615-32-27) или пишите rangjungyeshe@yandex.ru и звоните +7(915)487-7637

Как добраться ->

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья!
С благословения и по просьбе Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче началось
строительство летней гомпы-беседки на территории ритритного центра
Рангджунг Еше под Волоколамском.
На выходные (*14-15 мая*) нужны добровольцы для строительных работ по её
возведению, для благоустройства территории, посадке деревьев. Утром и
вечером возможны коллективные практики, подношение санга, практика
Будды Шакьямуни и другие. Размещение в доме или палатках, по выбору.
Возьмите пенку, спальник, рабочую одежду, перчатки.
Если вы можете поучаствовать, а также помочь с транспортом, чтобы
довезти помощников к месту строительства, пожалуйста, звоните Ольге
(+7-903-615-32-27) или пишите на rangjungyeshe@yandex.ru и звоните
+7(915)487-7637

Как добраться ->

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.05.2011)

----------


## Eugeny

а как добраться туда?по ссылке нет информации как добраться

----------


## Дубинин

так вот вроде-ниже  http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=188

----------

YanaYa (18.05.2011)

----------


## YanaYa

Ссылку поменяла! Работы продолжатся, о датах и как помочь точнее можно будет узнать по телефону +7-903-615-32-27 (Ольга)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья!
Срочно нужен *грузоперевозчик*-волонтёр для доставки из Подольска к месту строительства на территории ритритного центра Рангджунг Еше под Волоколамском.4тонн стройматериала для летней Гомпы (800 кг ОСП, 2,5 тонн мягкая кровля, 750 кг комплектующих). Срок *до 27 мая*. 

Если у кого-то есть возможность помочь, звоните :Smilie: 
телефон +7(903)615-3227 (Ольга)

----------


## YanaYa

Дорогие друзья!
с *17 июня* и до самого семинара мы приглашаем всех
желающих приезжать и помогать подготовить землю к семинару!
Очень нужна помощь в покраске Гомпы-беседки, уборке
территории, разравнивании и устройстве площадок под палаточный
лагерь, организации походной кухни, помощь с транспортом и многое
другое.
У вас будет уникальная возможность поднести свой труд и попрактиковать
в прекрасном благословлённом месте, возле Ступы Просветления, которую
освятил Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче.
подробнее:
http://rangjungyeshe.ru/page.php?id=458
Перед поездкой свяжитесь, пожалуйста, с организаторами:
+7(903)615-3227 (Ольга)
на земле бывает плохая связь, если по этому телефону не отвечают,
звоните:
+7(915)487-7637

----------


## YanaYa

оригинал письма см на сайте http://tubtenling.ru

"Дорогие друзья и ученики,

Прежде всего хочу пожелать вам здоровья, счастья и процветания в наступающем Новом 2012 году. Пусть все ваши благие устремления для себя и других успешно исполнятся, а в отношениях с родными и коллегами царят подлинная гармония и мир.

Как вы уже, наверное, знаете, наш российский центр начал грандиозный проект – создание традиционного ретритного центра [Рангджунг Еше] Гомде (Гомде в переводе с тибетского – «Место для медитации») с просторным залом для проведения семинаров и практик недалеко от Москвы. Как мы пришли к этому? Конечно, это случилось не за один день! На самом деле потребовались годы и множество моих приездов в Россию, прежде чем российские ученики во главе с ламой Олегом нашли и приобрели для нашего центра эту замечательную землю. То, что земля была наконец найдена и куплена, стало для меня долгожданной новостью, и я все еще чувствую радость по этому поводу.

Сейчас все идет очень хорошо. В этом году я был приятно удивлен, обнаружив, что построен отличный летний павильон. С огромной радостью я давал там учения. Я чувствую, что в этой чудесной атмосфере ученики воспринимают Дхарму на глубоком уровне, и она по-настоящему трогает их сердца. Я до сих пор помню волшебную атмосферу Петербургского Дацана, традиционного храма, в котором я когда-то давал учения. Так что место, где проводятся учения, действительно имеет значение! Это становится очевидным, если сравнить такие благоприятные для учения места с московскими домами культуры, государственными пансионатами и частными домами отдыха, в которых много лет проходили наши семинары. 
читать дальше ->

----------

Pema Sonam (02.12.2011), Sadhak (02.12.2011), Артем Тараненко (02.12.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (02.12.2011)

----------

